

Show HN: A stupid simple note app - skylarsch
http://www.txtbox.co/

======
Wingman4l7
How long until an enterprising scumbag tries to use this to communicate with
their botnet?

It's already been done with Twitter/Tumblr[1] -- anyone know if it's been done
with pastebin or any other login-free online note app not protected by a
decent CAPTCHA? I'm genuinely curious!

[1][http://ddos.arbornetworks.com/2009/08/twitter-based-
botnet-c...](http://ddos.arbornetworks.com/2009/08/twitter-based-botnet-
command-channel/)

~~~
skylarsch
I hadn't really thought about it. Threw this together in an evening.

Right now I'm not concerned just because it's not very popular. May have to
think about adding some kind of check in the future.

~~~
crowdis
I guess you could use a CAPTCHA in lieu of a login when someone first creates
a note.

~~~
skylarsch
Not really a fan of CAPTCHA. May have some kind of "How many kittens are in
the picture"

~~~
Wingman4l7
That would be [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/asir...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/asirra/)

There is also one where you assemble a puzzle: <https://www.keycaptcha.com/>

They have varying levels of handicapped accessibility though.

~~~
skylarsch
Thanks. Honestly I'm not that concerned about it. If there is a sudden
mysterious spike in traffic I may look into it.

------
crowdis
Interestingly enough, Macgasm just posted something similar to TXTBox.co
[http://www.macgasm.net/2013/01/29/tip-turn-browser-tab-
into-...](http://www.macgasm.net/2013/01/29/tip-turn-browser-tab-into-
temporary-note-pad-with-this-line-text/)

~~~
crowdis
Handy in-browser text box...but it's not as nice to use. You know better than
me how it works differently.

------
crowdis
Just created <http://www.txtbox.co/default>

What could go wrong?

------
crowdis
Nice!

